# הפכתי עולמות להשיג את הכרטיסים האלו



## cfu507

הי. נניח שעשיתי מאמצים רבים להשיג כרטיסים למופע מסויים. בעברית היתי אומרת: "הפכתי עולמות כדי להשיג את הכרטיסים האלה", הווה אומר, ממש התאמצתי להשיג אותם. האם יש לזה ביטוי מקביל באנגלית? תודה


----------



## Tamar

I think there isn't, I would just say:
You won't believe what I did/had to do to get these/those tickets.


----------



## cfu507

Tamar said:


> I think there isn't, I would just say:
> You won't believe what I did/had to do to get these/those tickets.


 

תודה תמר. ומה לגבי " עשיתי שמניות באויר"? יש משהו?
​


----------



## Nunty

I stood on my head to get them to agree. (For instance.)


----------



## scriptum

cfu507 said:


> הי. נניח שעשיתי מאמצים רבים להשיג כרטיסים למופע מסויים. בעברית היתי אומרת: "הפכתי עולמות כדי להשיג את הכרטיסים האלה", הווה אומר, ממש התאמצתי להשיג אותם. האם יש לזה ביטוי מקביל באנגלית? תודה


How about "I left no stone unturned to get these tickets"?


----------



## elroy

You could also say "I had to jump through hoops to get those tickets."


----------



## Nunty

Elroy, that is interesting. I thought "jump through hoops" was more like meeting successive criteria than going to great effort and hassle.


----------



## scriptum

I literally had to move mountains in order to get these tickets! It was a task more difficult than the twelve labours of Hercules!


----------



## elroy

Nun-Translator said:


> Elroy, that is interesting. I thought "jump through hoops" was more like meeting successive criteria than going to great effort and hassle.


 Hmm... the former may be an _example_ of "jumping through hoops," but the phrase can definitely be used generally. Here's a random page of Google hits.


----------



## Nunty

Thanks.


----------

